# Is sex or kissing more intimate?



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I wanted to get a female and Male perspective on this cause I was in another forum and it was interesting to see what people are writing. So would you think that if you or your spouse DID cheat ok not well they didnt so... BUT SAY THAT THEY DID cheat. would you be more likely or forgiving to sex or makeout? and why?


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

I think an emotional connection is much more scary then a physical one....
Meaning a one night stand with someone they can't remember their name is easier for me to understand then one that had a build up, a connection ,etc.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

For me it would just depend on the whole situation. All things considered, I would be more lenient of a kiss then sex.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

Neither. I know I couldn't forgive either. No way.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sex is, becuase you are giviing everything you have to that person. A person can sneak a kiss in...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Easy, a kiss.

To be honest I could be "accidentally" kissed meaning I didn't want it but the other woman jumped at me and kissed my lips. If I push her away I did nothing wrong. I'm sure my wife wouldn't be ecstatic, but she would understand.

There's no way to "accidentally" have sex.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya well I think its kinda crazy how are society is today Where people think that sex has no intamacy that its ok to do it with random people I think its the most intimate you make a child that way. AND a kiss come on I had my first makeout when I was like 10 or something. ok so lets see here YOU CANT go to jail for the rest of your life for a forced kiss but YOU WILL for rape. SO doesnt that say it all.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

EXACTLY! thanks I agree I get so frustrated reading this other forum where people are thinking that sex is like a no intimatacy whatever thing. NO WONDER our society is the way it is seriously thats wrong I was kissing people long before sex. SO crazy how people think?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

[threads merged. Please, no duplicate threads]


----------



## ThisILove (Feb 10, 2009)

I personally feel that a kiss is something that should be earned and thus more important overall. I'm not talking about a simple peck but an actual, meaningful kiss. To me once you have kissed your significant other, there is a connection there that takes control. I've always loved kisses, hugs, and cuddling more than the sex. 

Sex of course means a lot too, but when sex can be bought you know that it loses some of its meaning.

I would say a kiss.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya but I am saying I have kissed alot of people and it was meaningless or no sparks or just blah same with sex but. seriously I just think it wrong how people think its ok to go out and have random sex? But a kiss is personal? I think that people think that cause of the movie pretty women. And I am sorry but having someone inside you is so much more personal.


----------



## ThisILove (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a romantic at heart, and this is why I think the whole kissing, cuddling, hugging, talking etc stuff is more personal. Sure sex is personal too, but only if you love the person you are having sex with. Anyone can go out and have random sex with strangers, and I'm not saying this is good either. I'm just saying that I think if I caught my SO kissing another man I would lose it. I'd lose it with sex too, but maybe more so if she was just kissing another guy.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Sex is more intimate of course. BTW, I don't know of a lot of people in Western culture who do not kiss as a part of sexual contact.

The intimacy of sex versus kissing is pretty obvious. a woman accepting a man's sexual parts into her is far more an intimate act than a kiss.

Am I missing something here?

the emotional connection necessary to have sex is somehow LESS than that required to kiss someone?

Seriously?

Anyone go to a county fair and pay a buck for a kiss at the kissing booth? Were you arrested for it? I doubt it.

Compare that to anyone paying for sex.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Exactly you can go to a kissing booth be drunk and kiss someone kisses are more givable then taking your cloths off and giving your body and soul to someone. I just think that sex is wayyyy more personal and people do get more emotionaly attatched with sex then a kiss.


----------



## ThisILove (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I do think that once you have sex with your significant other, it takes more work to keep the relationship healthy. I've heard others say that sex can make or break a relationship. 

I just think a kiss, when it means something, is important too.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I agree BUT not as sex does. I just thought that it was interesting to see what people say and debat a little bit cause I just dont want my kids growing up and thinking sex is ok but kissing is a no no you know its all ass backwords today!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Some people just think about the physical part of sex and not the emotional.

The amount of trust a person has to have in the other person in order to have sex with them is HUGE, especially for women since they are on the "receiving" end of sex.

I'll put it this way as to what is more intimate, I've kissed dozens of girls in my life, I've had sex with 1.


----------



## ThisILove (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah to have sex with someone is the ultimate sign of trust. I don't like having one night stands (only ever had 2) because there is no emotion involved. I'd much rather have sex with the person I loved than some random drunk person I met at a bar.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

yup so true I agree I have had two one night stands to and it was horrible I felt sick after them you know I felt like I gave some part of me I couldnt take back and with a kiss well I have kissed dozens of people and have not felt sick about it. A kiss is fun and inocent sex is crossing the line.


----------

